# Linux Mint installieren - mehrere Festplatten - Windows 7 parallel



## Gast201808272 (21. Mai 2016)

Ich möchte Linux Mint auf meinem PC installieren, aber bin unsicher, wie ich das machen soll.
Vorab, ich habe die Version 17.3 und meine Festplatten sehen wie folgt aus:
Platte 1 (SSD): 
      256 Gb mit Windows 7 Installation - hier soll Linux parallel drauf (fürs erste)
Platte 2
      Partition 1: Daten / Sicherung - soll bleiben
      Partition 2: alte Windows 7 Installation - kann weg
Platte 3
      Spiele / Steam usw.  - soll genauso bleiben wie sie ist

Will ich Linux Mint installieren, bietet er mir nur Platte 2 dafür an. Die anderen sind unmounted. Mounte ich die anderen vorher zusätzlich, sagt er mir, ich kann dann keine Partitionen erstellen.
Was soll ich jetzt machen? Platte 2 und 3 abklemmen, Linux installieren und dann wieder anklemmen?
Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2016)

Beim Installieren musst Du ihm doch sagen, wo er das hininstallieren soll. Aber, es scheint so, dass er Deine SSD nicht sieht?

Mach mal folgendes: in dem Schritt, wo er Dir die Partitionen anzeigt, drück "STRG" + "ALT" + F1 oder F2, so kommst Du auf die Console. Dann gib dort "lsblk" ein, damit lässt Du Dir die Liste der Platten + Partitionen anzeigen. Taucht da die SSD auf?


----------



## Kusanar (23. Mai 2016)

Ich vermute mal die SSD hat momentan genau eine Partition über die gesamte Größe. Dann ist natürlich kein Platz mehr für eine Installation eines zweiten Betriebssystems, dazu bräuchtest du noch eine weitere Partition. D.h. also erstmal die Partition vom Windows verkleinern, wenn du unbedingt auf die SSD installieren willst.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (23. Mai 2016)

Ich würde dir empfehlen es erstaml über eine VM auszuprobieren, da kann auch wenig schiefgehen...


----------



## Kusanar (23. Mai 2016)

Jupp, gute Idee. Backup ist sowieso Pflicht bei solchen Experimenten. Aber sicherer ist definitiv eine VM


----------



## Gast201808272 (23. Mai 2016)

Was genau soll ich in der VM simulieren?
Ich habe in meinem Laptop bereits ähnliches getan. Dort ist eine SSD drin, die hatte auch nur eine Partition. Linux Mint wurde ohne Probleme installiert und hat dabei eine neue Partition angelegt. Nun laufen beide Systeme parallel. Der einzige Unterschied nun ist, dass noch zwei HDDs zusätzlich drin hängen.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (23. Mai 2016)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das hier das UEFI ein problem darstellen könnte. Hast du schon etwas in diese Richtung getestet?


----------



## Gast201808272 (23. Mai 2016)

UEFI? Wasn das? 
Ich hab noch klassisches BIOS. ALso die Platten werden ja alle erkannt, nur mounted er beim Installieren eben nur eine davon, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## wait (23. Mai 2016)

könnte vieleicht mit der alten win 7 Installation zusammen hängen

Versuch doch mal folgendes

1. Platte(SSD) - System - wieviel Platz ist noch frei ?
2. Platte -Partition 1 -  Datensicherung - Partition 2 - altes win7 = löschen 
zur Sicherheit Platte 2 + 3 trennen
Linux installieren
Platten wieder anklemmen.


----------



## Kusanar (24. Mai 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal die SSD hat momentan genau eine Partition über die gesamte Größe.






Schon mal von der Live-CD ein "sudo fdisk -l" gemacht und mal die aktuelle Partitionierung angeschaut?


----------



## Gast201808272 (24. Mai 2016)

Die Partitionierung steht bereits oben im ersten Beitrag. Also ja, Platte 1 (SSD) und Platte 3 haben nur eine Partition über die gesamte Größe. Auf der SSD sind noch 130 GB frei.


----------



## nordischerdruide (24. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte meine Platten vorher abgezogen und nur die dran gelassen wo das entsprechende OS rauf sollte.
Lieber keine Experimente dachte ich mir und bin damit gut gefahren.
Nach dem aufspielen und wieder anstöpseln der restlichen Platten wurde Grub aktualisiert und zeigte alle Systeme ordnungsgemäß an.


----------



## Gast201808272 (24. Mai 2016)

Ich habs jetzt gelöst. Die Windows Partition habe ich zunächst (unter Win7) verkleinert. Dann in der Linux Installation "sonstige" gewählt und da sieht man dann auch eine Liste aller Platten und Partitionen und kann sie mounten und bearbeiten. War dann doch gar nicht so schwer wie gedacht (mit etwas Hilfe von einem Linux Guru   )
Vielen Dank an die hilfreichen Hinweise


----------



## Kusanar (25. Mai 2016)

Hab ich doch gesagt  Na dann, viel Spass mit Linux!


----------

